# Oh, WHY do l do this???



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Right now, l'm laughing, ...but l could cry too! - l have to get up early in the morning & it's 11.45 pm now. About 45 mins ago, l saw a tutorial on a blog, ''How to make a twisted wire & bead bracelet"........so what do l do?....( when l should be getting ready for bed) .....YES, l get out a bead box, pliers, wire , & start playing with it! Why do l do it? .....l can't seem to help myself....
So this is what l just created. lt reminds me of a tumble of stones on a beach. The beads were put on the wire completely randomly, so l had no idea how they would fall. l've done crocheted wire bracelets, but l didn't find that very easy to work with a hook. This was much easier,.....just twist! lt's probably not everyone's cup of tea!...but l'm a bit of a bohemian, so l quite like it. :roll:

(Oh yes,...l'll have to make the fastening tomorrow!)


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

first the answer to your question why do you do this.. the answer is Because you can. And that bracelet is pretty..

come on over this way and its only 7pm. plenty of time to play still and get to bed on time.. be late over there but on time here..


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Quite lovely....NOW GO TO BED!!!


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

It looks great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

It's beaut but now you have to sleep


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's called "self sabotage." I have to be at work at 7:35 a.m., but do I ever go to bed at a reasonable hour?

I'm trying to avoid all electronics after 9 pm. Knitting is the solution!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I think it looks fabulous!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

So pretty. Time well spent.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful. Now go to bed!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice bracelet! Looks like a fun way to use up bead stash! :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It is very spontaneous and lively! Sometimes our most
creative ideas pop up late at night. Show us more of your work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done, it is lovely.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

You need to get some rest now. Your bracelet is lovely.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

It is pretty, but to me it looks like it might be heavy to wear. Is it? Anyway, it looks like you're getting a lot of positive feedback on it, so enjoy it and continue creating. :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fun and why sleep I say when you could be crafting :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it. Well join in on the bohemian club... Love the mix.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty bracelet.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, pretty. I'd be proud to wear your bracelet!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

but it's so pretty!!!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I sure like your bracelet. It looks as if it's very intricate wire bending. Never tried anything like it, but you're tempting me.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Very very pretty! And...I would do the exact same thing..see something interesting and no matter what the hour...get the stuff out and give it a try!!


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Much more creative than sleeping - I love the colors


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

If you went to bed instead of making the bracelet you probably would not sleep much. So I think that it was better to get the bracelet even partially done. When the creative mind is focused on creating there is no rest.
Moonieboy


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it! Please tell me it's going up for sale........


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is beautiful and it will go with anything!! &#128515;


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great bracelet! Looks worth some loss of sleep.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Great result - worth losing some sleep over!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I love it! Please tell me it's going up for sale........[/quote
> 
> I've not even thought about that yet, Xay-Zays....it's just a spur-of-the-moment experiment! l'm just deciding now what kind of fastening to make. lf it finishes up OK, maybe they would sell ? lt's nice to have a bit of positive feedback!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

crosby said:


> I sure like your bracelet. It looks as if it's very intricate wire bending. Never tried anything like it, but you're tempting me.[/qt
> Here's a link to the tutorial l saw....
> 
> http://littleredrobinbird.blogspot.ie/2011/07/how-to-make-twist-wire-bracelet.html


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Very pretty. Love it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

......THAT is stunningly GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I love it!


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome! It's like fun and easy to do. Thanks for the link!


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Right now, l'm laughing, ...but l could cry too! - l have to get up early in the morning & it's 11.45 pm now. About 45 mins ago, l saw a tutorial on a blog, ''How to make a twisted wire & bead bracelet"........so what do l do?....( when l should be getting ready for bed) .....YES, l get out a bead box, pliers, wire , & start playing with it! Why do l do it? .....l can't seem to help myself....
> So this is what l just created. lt reminds me of a tumble of stones on a beach. The beads were put on the wire completely randomly, so l had no idea how they would fall. l've done crocheted wire bracelets, but l didn't find that very easy to work with a hook. This was much easier,.....just twist! lt's probably not everyone's cup of tea!...but l'm a bit of a bohemian, so l quite like it. :roll:
> 
> (Oh yes,...l'll have to make the fastening tomorrow!)


Be still my Bohemian heart! I love it! Don't have the patience for making them though. How's the weather there today? Here, along the Atlantic coast in New Jersey, USA, we're having what my Irish family would call, "A Soft Day." I collect sea glass from our beaches. I'd love to see what you'd do with that. Get your sleep! :-D


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

You do it because it's fun, the results are gorgeous and you feel so special when you've made something so lovely and unique! Thanks for sharing. Now take an extra nap today!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I love it extreamly pretty. But you made me laugh I've done that got ready for bed and suddenly had a crafting idea and with out me realising it started it . Finished it and end up going to bed at some silly o'clock time. I wonder if all crafters do that.?


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

It is beautiful, could you make me one and how much????


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic. Just the kind of bracelet I like.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

I like it very much. I would enjoy making one and wearing it.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think your tastes are the same as mine as I love it and it looks great on your wrist. I am always drawn to things that are different. You must have quite a stash of everything! To "throw" something together like this is amazing! GREAT job!


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely, where is the tutorial please.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

very creative.....I like it


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

It's beautiful. You could probably sell several at a crafts market. Good luck. Some of the best ideas come late at night. If you have no animals or obligations, do as you please when you please.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

i AM NOT BOHEMIAN BY ANY MEANS AND I LOOVE THE BRACELET. could IT BE MADE WITH COLORED ELASTIC CORD AND THEN YOU WOULDN'T NEED A CLASP?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just love the bracelet!

I knitted two with beads just put on at random. Boy, wire is hard on your hands!

Hazel


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

hushpuppy said:


> It is beautiful, could you make me one and how much????


I wouldn't like to sell one until l've tested it out by wearing it for a while....l'm not quite sure how strong that wire is , with all the twisting! ... l just grabbed the first bit of wire and some beads, not really thinking about selling...

.....unless of course someone wants to test it out for me???


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Grannie Sandy said:


> It's beautiful. You could probably sell several at a crafts market. Good luck. Some of the best ideas come late at night. If you have no animals or obligations, do as you please when you please.


Haha!... that's the problem,...l do have animals & obligations!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful bracelet


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, it is worth loosing sleep over. Nice job! And don't worry-we creative types are all the same. If we see a pattern or craft idea we can't wait until we can get to the needles or wires, beads, etc.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just love it, now I am going to have to go find that tutorial and take a look, just my style also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Because you can .. what more can you say ? 

I think it looks pretty !


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful looking bracelet. Goes with everything.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

It's definitely my cup of tea! Your bracelets are so beautiful. Worth staying up late, no?


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely!


----------

